Ask HN: What's the best way to involve oneself in research after undergrad? - atsushin
======
SubiculumCode
Well the obvious answer is grad school. The second answer is to become what
many call a junior specialist..a paid researcher.

~~~
twobyfour
This. And a graduate degree is often a prerequisite for research positions in
the private sector.

------
b_emery
I'm sure it depends on the field, but volunteering as an unpaid intern can
certainly get you in the door. It's a good way to get experience and contacts
that will help you get into grad school. You also get to see the research
process and get a sense for how much you like it, or not.

------
probinso
There are a lot of companies that work in research. Look into the National
Labs. Look into DARPA and NSF funded groups. Also most research universities
hire non students as well. This can double is a way to bootstrap yourself into
grad school

